# What's going on with you today?



## admin

So, what's going on with you right now?

I am busy whining about the heat index today. I am sooooo ready for cooler weather to return.


----------



## Camel923

Indoors with ac, no windows. 12 hour day. Friday will be here soon.


----------



## Denton

About to head out to work. Took an hour of vacation so I could go in late.


----------



## Chipper

Got up early 6am, and got my outside chores done by 11am. Hiding in the AC reloading, waiting for happy hour to start at 4pm. Fall and football season is just around the corner. Go Packers.


----------



## Auntie

My family is leaving on a 3 week road trip today. I am overseeing the packing, making sure they have what they need. When they leave I am going to start a spring cleaning on the living room. I will be joining them for the last 4 days of the trip. We couldn't find anyone that could take care of the animals for more than 4 days. I will miss them, but I have to admit I will enjoy the peace and quiet for the first 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Prepared One

Been working all day. In and out of the heat here in Houston. 97 + feels like 107.


----------



## indie

Auntie said:


> My family is leaving on a 3 week road trip today. I am overseeing the packing, making sure they have what they need. When they leave I am going to start a spring cleaning on the living room. I will be joining them for the last 4 days of the trip. We couldn't find anyone that could take care of the animals for more than 4 days. I will miss them, but I have to admit I will enjoy the peace and quiet for the first 3 or 4 days.


If you take my kids with you, I'd totally watch your house for 3 weeks. Peace and quiet sounds divine!


----------



## Operator6

Trying to make some serious $ so I can brag about it.......

I'm almost there.


----------



## Targetshooter

cleaning my guns so I can go to the range on Saturday " I haven't been to the range in three months " need to get on target again .


----------



## Smitty901

Putting new flip up front sight on my newest AR right now. Having a cup of coffee trying to convince myself to wait 1 year and 10 days to retire instead of telling them good by this week.


----------



## M118LR

Waiting on Grandma to return from Thing 3's house. Last Sunday Thing 3 had her first little thing 1. (that makes 2 Grandson's and 1 Granddaughter)


----------



## Sasquatch

I ate a couple hikers.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## SGG

That's not Administrative behavior


----------



## M118LR

Sasquatch said:


> I ate a couple hikers.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Low salt, gluten free, no added sugar, and not deep fried?


----------



## Sasquatch

SGG said:


> That's not Administrative behavior


New rule since I became a mod. I'm not allowed to ban anyone but I'm free to eat anyone that gets out of line.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Slippy

Getting ready for a trip to my buddy's camp house on the Mississippi River. Rods, reels, guns, bug spray etc. Cleaned the inside of my truck so I can get it dirty on the trip.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Getting ready for a trip to my buddy's camp house on the Mississippi River. Rods, reels, guns, bug spray etc. Cleaned the inside of my truck so I can get it dirty on the trip.


Take a lifestraw and 25 ways to make fire.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Take a lifestraw and 25 ways to make fire.


Always!!


----------



## 8301

Made sawdust this morning, invoiced a few customers over lunch, watched the boy at football practice this afternoon. Currently sipping bourbon I swiped from Slippy's cellar last fall.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Retirement is wonderful!!! :vs_coffee:
All I did today was clean the overnight deposits from the two horses out of their stalls (I call it Hillary Promises). :vs_poop:
Then took the pickup into town for the essentials - daily paper, big box of Cheez-Its, a 4.5 oz Hershey bar. :vs_love:
Oh, and a couple loaves of bread and a 50 pound sack of layer crumbles. And ice cream. :vs_smile:

All that work necessitated a nap. :vs_lol:
The down side to this is living on a fixed income that is not so big, the wife has the AC thermostat set for 79 to save money. :vs_shocked: I guess everything is relative, because it has been over 100 outside every day lately, so 79 doesn't seem TOO bad.


----------



## Coastie dad

Just returned home from a visit to mom. Diabetic, ankle ulcer to the bone, skin grafts, and has all the attention of her 4 dogs and one cat. 
But, came home with a big bag full of gauze and bandages the Indian dept furnished that were the wrong ones. Home health nurse says to trash them, they can't be returned to supply. Even the honey pads. 
I promised to trash them, I really did.....


----------



## inceptor

Preparing to attract bees. 

We tried a garden a couple of years ago and it was a complete disaster. Part of the problem was no pollinators. So, I am working towards attracting them.


----------



## SittingElf

Had my windshield replaced on my Armada. (Took a rock on the Florida Turnpike a couple of days ago). Fortunately, Florida is one of the states that requires insurance to pay the FULL price of replacement of a front windshield without the normal deductable, so it was only a matter of calling my insurance and arranging the replacement.

Also sent my wife and son off to Walt Disney World for a couple of days, so it's just me, the dog, and the cat.

This morning, busy foliar spraying, and root drenching my current plants with freshly made worm compost tea!

Tomorrow is dehydrator day. Making cinnamon apple chips and banana chips in the Excalibur....and it's feeding day for the worms.


----------



## Coastie dad

Hah! Since I can't sleep (Pyrenees talking trash to some coyotes tonight, papa has to be there for backup) I put together my old school LBE! 

Belt, 'spenders, mag pouches, knife, canteen, holster, compass, and ifaks. Just need to roll up my poncho and strap it on with boot blousers to bring back the memories.

But....1911 on the hip, or the shoulder holster...oh, what's a poor boy to do?

Wait...I'm not active duty anymore....
Screw it! One of each! Yee haw!


----------



## Boss Dog

At work now. Will get a few (3-4) hours sleep when I get home around 0730. 
Get up, while listening to Rush, pester grandkids, make them do their laundry & clean up house. 
Goof off if we can think of something cheap to do. Then I cook supper, clean kitchen (make grands help).
Back to bed around 1900 for short nap, go to work, start it all over. All while packing an SP101 (except at work :vs_mad.
Want to home school them but, mamma ain't having it so, looking forward to school starting again so I can sleep in til 1400.


----------



## sideKahr

Sanded and stained the corner curio cabinet this morning. Asphalted a low spot in the driveway, and just came in to cool off a bit while mowing the lawn. Ribs and brewski's later tonight with friends in the city.


----------



## admin

I've got breakfast tacos hanging around my thoughts this morning.

It might be time to give in and make some...


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Mmmmm, tacos. I love tacos.

I'll be right over.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> I've got breakfast tacos hanging around my thoughts this morning.
> 
> It might be time to give in and make some...


Ummmm Cricket you posted at 10:49 ........ maybe tacos for lunch? Gotta get up earlier for breakfast tacos.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Ummmm Cricket you posted at 10:49 ........ maybe tacos for lunch? Gotta get up earlier for breakfast tacos.


I had coffee for breakfast, but breakfast tacos are good all of the time - day or night.


----------



## Operator6

Just finished up some accounting and now going home to play with my children. They're only little once !!!!


----------



## jim-henscheli

I'm taking longer than I need to washing clothes, because there's AC in here. After that I'll tell myself I'm going to scrape the bottom of the boat, but I'll almost certainly just sleep until work at 11. Third shift has made my nights(days) even lazier:grimacing:


----------



## 8301

Sasquatch said:


> I ate a couple hikers.


Be sure to floss your fangs.


----------



## csi-tech

Woke up on the right side of the dirt. That's always nice. I also noticed I am one day closer to May 30th when I can stick the badge in a cork board and forget about ballistic vest summer rash.


----------



## admin

Do you ever have days where your brain doesn't seem to join you with your daily activities? :vs_unimpressed:

Mine seems to be MIA today. If you see it hanging around, looking lost somewhere, could you send it back home please?


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Do you ever have days where your brain doesn't seem to join you with your daily activities? :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Mine seems to be MIA today. If you see it hanging around, looking lost somewhere, could you send it back home please?


Wait, you got a brain! I'm going to have to speak to someone about this. All I got was a head full of rocks.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Operator6

It's national Oyster Day !!! What do you think I'm doing ?










Not very healthy but it's a holiday ! Lol !


----------



## sideKahr

That looks good, Operator6. When is National triple 1/3 pounder bacon cheeseburger BOGO day? I'm there!


----------



## admin

Dang those fries look good.

I have a huge pot of way too healthy chicken soup simmering on the stove right now. I would rather have those fries.


----------



## Ragnarök

Just got done painting my living room. Now I'm heading out to the store to buy some water, canned food and gas up the vehicle. I might pick up some lead too..we will see.


----------



## Ragnarök

And now I'm hungry after seeing Operator's lunch. Dang it


----------



## Ashton

Jogging from 8:30 am till 9:30 am, then laundry, cleaning the house, chilling in front of the computer (while eating spaghetti and drinking tea).
Now I will make salad. 

Operator's lunch is more cool that spaghetti and salad though.


----------



## Operator6

Went to the gunshow and now enjoying a nice Parmesan encrusted Filet......


----------



## 7515

inceptor said:


> Preparing to attract bees.
> 
> We tried a garden a couple of years ago and it was a complete disaster. Part of the problem was no pollinators. So, I am working towards attracting them.


Plant a few sunflowers in the corners of your garden. The bees will come


----------



## 7515

Trying to plan a vacation with the wife in November.


----------



## stevekozak

Looking for a little relaxed solitude. Contemplating life.


----------



## csi-tech

Got dressed, armed, stocked with doggie biscuits and Tommy Coppered the bum knee for my walk...............Kaboom......thunder. Going to ride the storm out here and wait for an hour before I set out.


----------



## RedLion

Watching this...








while loading a lot of these...








to put in a few of these...


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> Getting ready for a trip to my buddy's camp house on the Mississippi River. Rods, reels, guns, bug spray etc. Cleaned the inside of my truck so I can get it dirty on the trip.


Fantastic 2 days at my buddy's camp. The fishing was great even though the "catching" part was not so good. It was nice to catch up with my old friend as we bragged about how good of fishermen we were...or used to be.:vs_wave:

A little bit of shooting and a lot of riding in his old Willys Jeep looking at deer. Drank my fair share of Jim Beam last nite as we watched the Mississippi River flow south from his porch. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901

Was going to install a mod on touring bike , but wrong part was in the box. Pulled some weeds. Took a few measurement to see it Attic solar fan was doing anything.
Gave the Dog a bath. Slow day. Waiting for sun to go down a bit want to try newest AR in some low light


----------



## admin

I am staring at the rain again.

I am not complaining because it cools things off, but I am sure starting to miss seeing the sunshine.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> I am staring at the rain again.
> 
> I am not complaining because it cools things off, but I am sure starting to miss seeing the sunshine.


I hope you are catching as much of it as you can!


----------



## Slippy

Mrs Slippy bought a box of Peaches and got to working on her famous Peach Jelly. Can I get a Hell Yeah from the congregation?...

View attachment 21346


----------



## admin

I bet that would be amazing over a roll, fresh from the oven...


----------



## Operator6

I'd slap that on a biscuit or on some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> I bet that would be amazing over a roll, fresh from the oven...


Son1 would put Mrs Slippy's peach jelly on a dog turd and be happy...


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy bought a box of Peaches and got to working on her famous Peach Jelly. Can I get a Hell Yeah from the congregation?...
> 
> View attachment 21346


Hell to the Yeah!


----------



## sideKahr

Painting the living room. Sigh!


----------



## bigwheel

Well I went to Sams and come back a lot lighter in the buttocks pocket than when the adventure began. Wimmin with long chopping lists can drive anybody crazy. I have been trying to explain to her how the cow eats the cabbage..but they aint normal. We do have five gallons of peanut butter and 20 lbs of Minute Oats we did not have yesterday. They might be smarter than us..but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Boss Dog

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy bought a box of Peaches and got to working on her famous Peach Jelly. Can I get a Hell Yeah from the congregation?...
> 
> View attachment 21346


You've heard of apple butter? Well a couple summers ago we were running around up in the hills and stopped at a roadside stand that carries all kinds of jellies, jams, honey and apple butter. And what did I spy? but "peach butter"? omg :vs_rocking_banana::vs_music: I stop once in a while to see if they have any when there open, it doesn't last long.

Both of my peach trees had died a couple years ago (about 3 years apart, I have a brown thumb) but, today while cutting grass and messing with the hedges, I discovered a volunteer peach tree growing up in the middle of the bushes. And it has peaches on it! :encouragement:


----------



## Boss Dog

I've been messing with straight talk all night trying to get my new 'smart phone' activated and transfer my current phone number to it. 
It frustrating beyond belief. Cheap prices come at a price, huh? CS at S-T leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> View attachment 20273
> 
> 
> So, what's going on with you right now?
> 
> I am busy whining about the heat index today. I am sooooo ready for cooler weather to return.


So what are those gunboats, about 10-11?


----------



## admin

Sasquatch said:


> So what are those gunboats, about 10-11?


Are you picking on my feet? :tango_face_grin:

Usually 7 or 8.


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> Are you picking on my feet? :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Usually 7 or 8.


On the contrary. I was paying you a compliment. Us Squatch's like big feet. But if you're just a 7 that's not impressive in my book.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## admin

Hanging my head in shame for not having impressive feet. :vs_sob:


----------



## Sasquatch

Don't feel bad. Us Squatch's have lofty expectations. I will say for a human your feet are as cute as a button.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Slippy

And the sexual tension between @Cricket and @Sasquatch finally gets down to the business of feet fetishes...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## admin

All y'all are nuts! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SGG

My dog finally caught a squirrel, a baby. She did leave it alone immediately when I yelled at her, but I don't know if the squirrel is going to make it. I tried cleaning it up with some hydrogen peroxide and now I'm just checking up on it every couple minutes


























I feel so bad for it, this happened because I took the day off early, and let the dogs out. It's weird realizing how your choices and actions can affect an Untold number of things


----------



## admin

@SGG how is the little guy doing tonight?


----------



## weatherman

Slippy said:


> And the sexual tension between @Cricket and @Sasquatch finally gets down to the business of feet fetishes...:vs_closedeyes:


I noticed that also when's the wedding


----------



## weatherman

Cricket said:


> All y'all are nuts! :vs_laugh:


They actually make neat pets had one growing up, for a couple years until its nuts dropped literally and he took off. Man the female species makes all of us do stupid things


----------



## admin

weatherman said:


> I noticed that also when's the wedding


Wait. WUT? I am allergic to marriage. :devil:


----------



## dmet

poor squirrel....


----------



## admin

I am also allergic to snow. :vs_shocked:

If I had to spend a winter where it snows, I would likely hibernate by the fire until spring returned.


----------



## 8301

deleted due to facebook


----------



## sideKahr

I'm scraping paint from cast iron hot-water radiators, in preparation for a living room paint job.

I think I have gone insane. Someone make this stop and put me out of my misery, I beg you. Using best standards and practices, please use a caliber that starts with a "4" or higher.


----------



## Smitty901

Potato pancakes lots of them Grandson , wife, dog and I lunch. Back and forth out to range between rain.


----------



## Slippy

Just returned from a whitewater rafting trip in NC. Our cabin overlooked the river and the cool evening was a welcome thing, this summer heat been killing me!


----------



## A Watchman

R&R today. Returned late last night (early this morning rather) from a weekend trip to the Texas Hill Country. I was raised in this area and still consider it home, in spite of all the dumbass liberals.


----------



## Operator6

Early morning workout and now trying to earn some coin.


----------



## A Watchman

sideKahr said:


> I'm scraping paint from cast iron hot-water radiators, in preparation for a living room paint job.
> 
> I think I have gone insane. Someone make this stop and put me out of my misery, I beg you. Using best standards and practices, please use a caliber that starts with a "4" or higher.
> 
> View attachment 21721


Get ahold of yourself!!! This is insane and totally unwarranted ....... besides you are making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## admin

I am totally dragging today.

I am gonna make some fresh coffee. Maybe that will kick my butt into gear.


----------



## SGG

Cricket said:


> @SGG how is the little guy doing tonight?


Not too long after I posted I noticed that he had taken off, I found him (i think) up in the top of the tree. I'm hoping he's doing better


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm a tired Squatch today. Squatch need vacation. 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Doc Holliday

Having a bad day... normal


----------



## Two Seven One

I have a neighbor in my building that is a bit crazy, overly angry and extremely unfriendly to everyone. He's caused problems for me and other neighbors in the past and has recently been causing problems for another resident in the building. I'm not sure but I think he might have got his walking papers today as there is a letter from the apartment manager on his door. So I'm just staying alert in case he flips out when he gets home.


----------



## Operator6

Worked out this Am and started packing gear up and checking equipment, for a little trip I'm taking. 

Later today doing some paperwork and writing checks for my sales guys, getting ready to close out the month. 27 purchase orders came in from various customers yesterday and last night so they will be busy pulling orders and loading the carriers trailer. 

Average order was 4550.00 which is low but it's still very profitable. 

Meeting with a ship builder In Pascagoula for lunch and maybe go to a Pascagoula shooting range. 

That's about it for now, hope you guys have a great day ! I'll check back in later !


----------



## inceptor

Just 2 more years.


----------



## sideKahr

I'm staying in today to let the boiler guys do some maintenance work. There have been 4 thefts from homes within a couple blocks of mine lately, and my neighbor found drug paraphenalia near us also. I tried to think of what I should do to be more secure, but thankfully, I'm already doing it, and I don't think I need to change a thing.

Remaining vigilant.


----------



## Targetshooter

Today I am trying to get rid of a cold I have had for three days now , it's time to get medicated big time as soon as the wife gets back from the store .


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Finally a day with no meetings so I'm working on college work

Also mentally prepping myself for my daughter's surgery tomorrow, makes me appreciate when the biggest thing I had to worry about was someone shooting me or putting an IED on our route...


----------



## admin

For some reason, I am beyond exhausted tonight.

Might be a good night to get lost in some music...


----------



## Robie

Harry will settle you down....


----------



## Slippy

Had a meeting with my neighbors (sister in-law and her husband) who owns a tract of land that we share ingress/egress road maintenance. Of which they have done zero work since they bought the property years ago. My brother in-law admitted to their lack of work and promised to make it right in the future...just as he has for years. 

I told him he was full of bullshit and was a serial liar and I didn't care if he ever does one bit of work on our shared road ever, even though he was legally obligated to do so. I kept my cool and told him knowing he was a liar and a person of no character was enough for me. He took it with his head hanging down and left without saying a word. 

I felt bad for my sister in-law. 

But I chuckled later over how the pussification of the American male has grown steadily...Yet it gave me no pleasure.


----------



## Prepared One

I have two meetings today and then I call it a day. It's been a long week for me having been in New Orleans for 4 days ( Work ) and then meetings and playing catch up upon my return. It will be strictly an R&R weekend, I am worn out. ( Cold beer, BBQ, Football, and range time )


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Had a meeting with my neighbors (sister in-law and her husband) who owns a tract of land that we share ingress/egress road maintenance. Of which they have done zero work since they bought the property years ago. My brother in-law admitted to their lack of work and promised to make it right in the future...just as he has for years.
> 
> I told him he was full of bullshit and was a serial liar and I didn't care if he ever does one bit of work on our shared road ever, even though he was legally obligated to do so. I kept my cool and told him knowing he was a liar and a person of no character was enough for me. He took it with his head hanging down and left without saying a word.
> 
> I felt bad for my sister in-law.
> 
> But I chuckled later over how the pussification of the American male has grown steadily...Yet it gave me no pleasure.


Atta Boy, Slip ....... hangin their head in shame ....one dumbass at a time.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Atta Boy, Slip ....... hangin their head in shame ....one dumbass at a time.


It was sad and funny at the same time. He said he "takes full responsibility". I called him a democrat and asked him what the hell that even means. He had no answer so I told him taking responsibility meant 1.) bushhawging, 2.) gate maintenance 3.) Dirt Road Pothole maintenance 4.) Cutting overgrown limbs and removal of dead trees.

He obviously is a democrat and would rather use words then actions. When I called him a liar, his wife said that was mean. I asked her what it meant to "promise you will do something and then don't"...means? She repeated that using the word "liar" was simply being mean and I could use other words.

I smiled and told her I would try to explain it better and then asked her if these words were better; "Person of Low Character" and "Person not to be trusted"? He again said nothing. And my final words were that I was "Intriguely Amazed at how a wife would defend her husband's lies and the husband would stand there say nothing and allow it". Oh well, this wasn't the first time and it wont be the last...but it was fun for me.


----------



## A Watchman

Thank God its Friday!


----------



## sideKahr

Did some lock and hinge maintenance and got the A.C. ready for winter. Headed for the grocery store now, maybe I'll pick up a few prepper items (who am I kidding, if it looks like spam, it's mine!).


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> It was sad and funny at the same time. He said he "takes full responsibility". I called him a democrat and asked him what the hell that even means. He had no answer so I told him taking responsibility meant 1.) bushhawging, 2.) gate maintenance 3.) Dirt Road Pothole maintenance 4.) Cutting overgrown limbs and removal of dead trees.
> 
> He obviously is a democrat and would rather use words then actions. When I called him a liar, his wife said that was mean. I asked her what it meant to "promise you will do something and then don't"...means? She repeated that using the word "liar" was simply being mean and I could use other words.
> 
> I smiled and told her I would try to explain it better and then asked her if these words were better; "Person of Low Character" and "Person not to be trusted"? He again said nothing. And my final words were that I was "Intriguely Amazed at how a wife would defend her husband's lies and the husband would stand there say nothing and allow it". Oh well, this wasn't the first time and it wont be the last...but it was fun for me.


That's just pathetic and sad to the bone. How does he live with himself? Very sad.


----------



## SGG

Girlfriend and I are having issues so we might split up. Maybe not, but we are sharing one vehicle right now. So we are in the process of trading one vehicle for two. It's fun looking at vehicles but not under this kind of stress.
We were going to pay off our one vehicle and sell it right after. Our vehicle is pretty special so we probably could have walked away with $30,000 cash. Would have been a great opportunity to stop buying vehicles with debt. Oh well


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> That's just pathetic and sad to the bone. How does he live with himself? Very sad.


Whats even more sad is that they have a beautiful tract of land and have done nothing to improve or enjoy it. The only good thing about the guy is that he's such a dipshit and does stupid things that make us laugh. When he bought the land he immediately bought a new tricked out hoss of a 4 wheeler and trailer. He had to call my Son to back up the trailer and teach him how to unhook/hook it up and strap down the 4 wheeler just to get it home from the dealer.
Then he brings the 4 wheeler out to his property and we're driving along on a hot dry day and I notice he's in 4 wheel low. I tell him theres no reason to be in 4 wheel low, he's going to burn up his transmission. I leave to get lunch and come back and his brand new 4 wheeler is disabled on the road, burnt and smoking! Hilarious!

A few years ago he bought a nice high dollar SW AR MP15 VTAC which is the Viking Tactical Version and runs about $2 grand. He shows up to shoot it one day and pulls it out of his brand new case and I crack up. NO SIGHTS! I fall out of the shooting bench laughing my ass off. For about a year I ask him if he got some sights for his AR and laugh. I'm serious, you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Robie

A Watchman said:


> Thank God its Friday!


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> Whats even more sad is that they have a beautiful tract of land and have done nothing to improve or enjoy it. The only good thing about the guy is that he's such a dipshit and does stupid things that make us laugh. When he bought the land he immediately bought a new tricked out hoss of a 4 wheeler and trailer. He had to call my Son to back up the trailer and teach him how to unhook/hook it up and strap down the 4 wheeler just to get it home from the dealer.
> Then he brings the 4 wheeler out to his property and we're driving along on a hot dry day and I notice he's in 4 wheel low. I tell him theres no reason to be in 4 wheel low, he's going to burn up his transmission. I leave to get lunch and come back and his brand new 4 wheeler is disabled on the road, burnt and smoking! Hilarious!
> 
> A few years ago he bought a nice high dollar SW AR MP15 VTAC which is the Viking Tactical Version and runs about $2 grand. He shows up to shoot it one day and pulls it out of his brand new case and I crack up. NO SIGHTS! I fall out of the shooting bench laughing my ass off. For about a year I ask him if he got some sights for his AR and laugh. I'm serious, you can't make this shit up.


More money then brains. I would kill for a piece of land like that and he lets it sit. Waste of good land. :vs_mad:


----------



## Smitty901

Rest, time with grandson, get motorcycle out of shop, spend couple hours with lawyer going over retirement plan. Winding down half way through a major project likely the last big one before I leave in August 2017.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

So my daughter's surgery got rescheduled, spent 3.5 hours in Nationwide Children's yesterday only for some squirrely Hillary supporting doc to come in, tell us what we already knew and said the earliest was 19 October....dude, I missed a day of work to get told something you/my PCP could've called me about? Makes me appreciate when the only thing I had to worry about was being shot at, being a parent and caring for a small human is a lot more stressful to me than deployments/combat situations ever could be.

Finishing up another college course - to those of you looking at getting into a BS/transferring/finishing one - I'm doing online school through Capella University, and they have a program called "FlexPath" where your courses at in a 12-week billing window and you go at your own pace to crush them. Pretty much 3-7 assessments per course (most are around 5, haven't seen a 7 yet) and you are doing case studies/research or assessment papers instead of a 10-week, multi-part campaign of attrition. Plus they honor the hell out of the military credits, respect a lot of transfer credits and give a 15% off to military on top of GI/Yellow Ribbon fund honoring.

Looking to complete my BS (my career progression is backwards) in March-ish and Finish my Masters in IT Project Management about this time next year, then I guess start on my DIT or PHD in PM, not too sure yet.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Whats even more sad is that they have a beautiful tract of land and have done nothing to improve or enjoy it. The only good thing about the guy is that he's such a dipshit and does stupid things that make us laugh. When he bought the land he immediately bought a new tricked out hoss of a 4 wheeler and trailer. He had to call my Son to back up the trailer and teach him how to unhook/hook it up and strap down the 4 wheeler just to get it home from the dealer.
> Then he brings the 4 wheeler out to his property and we're driving along on a hot dry day and I notice he's in 4 wheel low. I tell him theres no reason to be in 4 wheel low, he's going to burn up his transmission. I leave to get lunch and come back and his brand new 4 wheeler is disabled on the road, burnt and smoking! Hilarious!
> 
> A few years ago he bought a nice high dollar SW AR MP15 VTAC which is the Viking Tactical Version and runs about $2 grand. He shows up to shoot it one day and pulls it out of his brand new case and I crack up. *NO SIGHTS! I fall out of the shooting bench laughing my ass off.* For about a year I ask him if he got some sights for his AR and laugh. I'm serious, you can't make this shit up.


And after reading this ....... I am laughing my ass off.


----------



## Slippy

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> So my daughter's surgery got rescheduled, spent 3.5 hours in Nationwide Children's yesterday only for some squirrely Hillary supporting doc to come in, tell us what we already knew and said the earliest was 19 October....dude, I missed a day of work to get told something you/my PCP could've called me about? Makes me appreciate when the only thing I had to worry about was being shot at, being a parent and caring for a small human is a lot more stressful to me than deployments/combat situations ever could be.
> 
> Finishing up another college course - to those of you looking at getting into a BS/transferring/finishing one - I'm doing online school through Capella University, and they have a program called "FlexPath" where your courses at in a 12-week billing window and you go at your own pace to crush them. Pretty much 3-7 assessments per course (most are around 5, haven't seen a 7 yet) and you are doing case studies/research or assessment papers instead of a 10-week, multi-part campaign of attrition. Plus they honor the hell out of the military credits, respect a lot of transfer credits and give a 15% off to military on top of GI/Yellow Ribbon fund honoring.
> 
> Looking to complete my BS (my career progression is backwards) in March-ish and Finish my Masters in IT Project Management about this time next year, then I guess start on my DIT or PHD in PM, not too sure yet.


Prayers for you daughter's surgery to go well ASOFS!


----------



## A Watchman

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> So my daughter's surgery got rescheduled, spent 3.5 hours in Nationwide Children's yesterday only for some squirrely Hillary supporting doc to come in, tell us what we already knew and said the earliest was 19 October....dude, I missed a day of work to get told something you/my PCP could've called me about? Makes me appreciate when the only thing I had to worry about was being shot at, being a parent and caring for a small human is a lot more stressful to me than deployments/combat situations ever could be.
> 
> Finishing up another college course - to those of you looking at getting into a BS/transferring/finishing one - I'm doing online school through Capella University, and they have a program called "FlexPath" where your courses at in a 12-week billing window and you go at your own pace to crush them. Pretty much 3-7 assessments per course (most are around 5, haven't seen a 7 yet) and you are doing case studies/research or assessment papers instead of a 10-week, multi-part campaign of attrition. Plus they honor the hell out of the military credits, respect a lot of transfer credits and give a 15% off to military on top of GI/Yellow Ribbon fund honoring.
> 
> Looking to complete my BS (my career progression is backwards) in March-ish and Finish my Masters in IT Project Management about this time next year, then I guess start on my DIT or PHD in PM, not too sure yet.


Prayers for your family and best wishes on your continued education.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> And after reading this ....... I am laughing my ass off.


I've literally got hundreds of stories on this dipwad...

One year back when our kids were young, dipwad brother in law starts talking about all of us taking a winter ski trip. He's talking the language pretty good so me and Mrs Slippy assume he's been skiing before. We're not expert skiers but we've been skiing most of our lives we can handle all levels at most ski areas.

So we finally schedule the trip and travel to the ski resort check into our cabin and hit the slopes. Come to find out that dipwad, whose been talking a big game, has never ever ever been skiiing! He's got all the gear, brand new of course and even a helmet! Which is freakin' hilarious. He finaly admits that he hasn't skied and Mrs Slippy suggests he take a lesson with the kids. He ends up at kiddie ski school with brand new ski bibs, jacket, gloves and his dorky helmet and proceeds to snowplow for 3 days!


----------



## 7515

Nice day and the plant was running smoothly so I took a 1/2 day vacation.
Got home to find a package from Barska, currently sipping a cold beer and checking out my new vest and dump pouches


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> I've literally got hundreds of stories on this dipwad...
> 
> One year back when our kids were young, dipwad brother in law starts talking about all of us taking a winter ski trip. He's talking the language pretty good so me and Mrs Slippy assume he's been skiing before. We're not expert skiers but we've been skiing most of our lives we can handle all levels at most ski areas.
> 
> So we finally schedule the trip and travel to the ski resort check into our cabin and hit the slopes. Come to find out that dipwad, whose been talking a big game, has never ever ever been skiiing! He's got all the gear, brand new of course and even a helmet! Which is freakin' hilarious. He finaly admits that he hasn't skied and Mrs Slippy suggests he take a lesson with the kids. He ends up at kiddie ski school with brand new ski bibs, jacket, gloves and his dorky helmet and proceeds to snowplow for 3 days!


I apologize Slip, I shouldn't have called your brother in law a dumbass. I was wrong. He is an Idiot.


----------



## acidMia

Heading off to the cottage! Time for a nice campfire. Long overdue. Assuming it doesn't rain.... ugh.
@SGG sorry to hear about your troubles. Whichever way it ends up, know that it is right.
@Slippy How do you keep your calm dealing with that time and time again?
@AnotherSOFSurvivor Keeping your little girl in my prayers for the earliest reschedule and a speedy recovery


----------



## Prepared One

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> So my daughter's surgery got rescheduled, spent 3.5 hours in Nationwide Children's yesterday only for some squirrely Hillary supporting doc to come in, tell us what we already knew and said the earliest was 19 October....dude, I missed a day of work to get told something you/my PCP could've called me about? Makes me appreciate when the only thing I had to worry about was being shot at, being a parent and caring for a small human is a lot more stressful to me than deployments/combat situations ever could be.
> 
> Finishing up another college course - to those of you looking at getting into a BS/transferring/finishing one - I'm doing online school through Capella University, and they have a program called "FlexPath" where your courses at in a 12-week billing window and you go at your own pace to crush them. Pretty much 3-7 assessments per course (most are around 5, haven't seen a 7 yet) and you are doing case studies/research or assessment papers instead of a 10-week, multi-part campaign of attrition. Plus they honor the hell out of the military credits, respect a lot of transfer credits and give a 15% off to military on top of GI/Yellow Ribbon fund honoring.
> 
> Looking to complete my BS (my career progression is backwards) in March-ish and Finish my Masters in IT Project Management about this time next year, then I guess start on my DIT or PHD in PM, not too sure yet.


Thought be with you and your daughter. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Operator6

Took the kids to the park, movie then to get ice cream and Halloween costumes. Closed the month out and cashed a check that would make Trump proud.....

That's what's up.


----------



## Prepared One

SGG said:


> Girlfriend and I are having issues so we might split up. Maybe not, but we are sharing one vehicle right now. So we are in the process of trading one vehicle for two. It's fun looking at vehicles but not under this kind of stress.
> We were going to pay off our one vehicle and sell it right after. Our vehicle is pretty special so we probably could have walked away with $30,000 cash. Would have been a great opportunity to stop buying vehicles with debt. Oh well


I know it's hard to do, been there, done that in my younger days. Never again will I go through that. ( It only took one bitch form a special kind of hell ) I leaned to cut it and loose it. Not worth all the drama and life is to short. Good luck.


----------



## SGT E

SGG said:


> My dog finally caught a squirrel, a baby. She did leave it alone immediately when I yelled at her, but I don't know if the squirrel is going to make it. I tried cleaning it up with some hydrogen peroxide and now I'm just checking up on it every couple minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so bad for it, this happened because I took the day off early, and let the dogs out. It's weird realizing how your choices and actions can affect an Untold number of things


Cook it by frying slowly....Biscuts and gravy....You will be in heaven! Send the dog out with a big sloppy kiss to catch more!


----------



## SGT E

Robie said:


> Harry will settle you down....


ROFL! I Know Harry!


----------



## sideKahr

Took a drive out to a farm with friends and picked apples yesterday. A great time was had by all. Now I must decide: pies or sauce?


----------



## Targetshooter

sideKahr said:


> Took a drive out to a farm with friends and picked apples yesterday. A great time was had by all. Now I must decide: pies or sauce?


both and please send me some , lol


----------



## Targetshooter

SGT E said:


> Cook it by frying slowly....Biscuts and gravy....You will be in heaven! Send the dog out with a big sloppy kiss to catch more!


 that sounds good but , I would love to see that little one grow up some more .


----------



## Smitty901

Watching it rain as I pack the bike . I need to be in ST Paul tonight. This time of year I have to ride when I can.


----------



## Boss Dog

About to go to church. First came over to a friend's house to feed their dogs. Brought a grandchild to play with them outside, now, if she would leave them be to do their business...

And off we go.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Making breakfast for the little one and going to get a haircut and a shave - wife doesn't like the Viking look, doesn't help my beard turns auburn when it gets long


----------



## Targetshooter

I am going out of my mind , crazy , nuts , I need to get out of this house , do some fishing , shooting ,or something ?


----------



## sideKahr

Targetshooter said:


> I am going out of my mind , crazy , nuts , I need to get out of this house , do some fishing , shooting ,or something ?


I'm sorry, TS. If I lived closer, I could use a shooting buddy.


----------



## Operator6

Did a few modifications to my kids powerwheel cars. 

Added another battery in parallel for longer ride time and installed an alternative quick charge connection to use with a small battery charger/maintainer. 

So now we have twice the battery life and charge time is cut from 14 hrs to roughly 3 hrs.


----------



## ReignMan

I'm trying to figure out how so much beer can "disappear" so quickly. Seriously ... it's crazy.


----------



## Operator6

ReignMan said:


> I'm trying to figure out how so much beer can "disappear" so quickly. Seriously ... it's crazy.


You have teenagers ? lmao !


----------



## SGG

Smoking burgers again. Having a beer outside relaxing with my dog and looking at my new car


----------



## Slippy

Friends came to shoot at the range. .308, .17HMR, 9mm, .357 Mag, 5.56, .45 ACP had a blast and all involved were safe and well trained. 
Watched The Ryder Cup and both NASCAR races on DVR as well as some football. Weather was good, mid to low 80's and low humidity. About to sit on back porch with a glass of Pinot Noir and some good tunes.

I am so blessed.


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Smoking burgers again. Having a beer outside relaxing with my dog and looking at my new car


In peace and quiet I hope!


----------



## Smitty901

Weather cleared but, had a great ride to ST Paul Fall colors are going great this far up state.


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> In peace and quiet I hope!


Definitely &#128077;


----------



## Smitty901

Sense the world is coming to and end (someday). And I will not live as I am now at least, forever and there really aren't any Harley's in heaven. The LGS did not have anything I wanted. I bought a new bike today. 2017 M8 RGU. Going over a few changes I want to make to it... Had wife and two of the youngest grandchildren pick the color this time all 3 voted for the Blackhills gold.


----------



## bigwheel

Mighty handsome moochine...congrats. Back in the good old days that particular nice color was called mustard muckleydee dun. Try to keep the shiney side up.


----------



## Boss Dog

Took some of the grand-couch-jumbers to the Wings of Freedom display today and BD is pooped. Cooked sloppy bobs and then sugared them up with donuts and ice cream. They are just about to wind down and pass out... Hopefully.


----------



## Boss Dog

Couple pics from today. photo bucket is still under attack tonight, it's a real pita. 
.


----------



## Robie

Got another old hatchet cleaned up and re-hafted.

Made a pickaroon yesterday.


----------



## deserth3

Recovering from surgery. So I'm sitting around watching old westerns, SG1, and whatever else may catch my attention

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

0430 coffee time, just the Dog and I. Wife and grandchildren sound a sleep. Nice dark morning view over the land, beans were combined last night.


----------



## Slippy

Finished my Pole Barn last week and did chores yesterday. Slept in this morning til 7:30. I plan on doing a lot of nothing today that involves NASCAR, football and The Walking Dead! Its a no-alcohol Sunday for me today.


----------



## Prepared One

Going to throw some burgers on the grill. drink a couple cold ones and watch some football out in the garage, maybe get a few things done around the back yard. We are having the type of weather here today that you move to Texas for. Not a cloud in the sky, 61 this morning. Absolutely gorgeous weather.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Finished my Pole Barn last week and did chores yesterday. Slept in this morning til 7:30. I plan on doing a lot of nothing today that involves NASCAR, football and The Walking Dead! Its a no-alcohol Sunday for me today.


NOOOOOO ........ tell us it ain't so Slip?


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> Going to throw some burgers on the grill. drink a couple cold ones and watch some football out in the garage, maybe get a few things done around the back yard. We are having the type of weather here today that you move to Texas for. Not a cloud in the sky, 61 this morning. Absolutely gorgeous weather.


Dammit ...... That stupid Lifetime Channel is ruling the living room TV again huh?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Flea market find. 

Two NOS USA made kerosense lanterns. New wicks never fueled, $6


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> Dammit ...... That stupid Lifetime Channel is ruling the living room TV again huh?


Hah! Well, there is no shortage of TV's in the house but the first thing I did when I bought this house was run cable to the garage. I can work at my bench or be out in the yard or by the pool and I can watch the games...maybe catch a movie or what ever. My wife calls it the man cave, sound system, TV, bathroom, and a refrigerator stocked with cold beer, but I allow her to park her truck in it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> ... I plan on doing a lot of nothing today that involves NASCAR, football and The Walking Dead! Its a no-alcohol Sunday for me today.





A Watchman said:


> NOOOOOO ........ tell us it ain't so Slip?


...Let me rephrase...it was an alcohol free Sunday up until 12:48 pm cst...Ooooops...:vs_smile:


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> ...Let me rephrase...it was an alcohol free Sunday up until 12:48 pm cst...Ooooops...:vs_smile:


Attaboy Slip!


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Attaboy Slip!


I promised Mrs Slippy I wouldn't drink all day...

(Can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!)


----------



## SDF880

Day 6 of a level 6 cold. Have just enough energy to watch football and clean my carry guns. I'm temped
to spray some Ballistol up my nose, LOL


----------



## Sasquatch

Putting together the Preparation H halloween show for all you freaks and ghouls.


----------

